# Halloween Party Decor Pics



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Looks fantastic!! Have fun at your party.


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

awesome job, it looks great! I hope that your party is a blast. Mine is next Saturday.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Super decor! So glad you're all healthy and your party plans are a go! Take lots of pics. 
My party is next week... still seems like it's too soon!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 4, 2009)

It looks great!!! I wish we had a basement, our is going to be in the garage and backyard, sure to be chilly!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That looks great. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks awsome. have a great time at your party.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Very nice! Love the lighting and the ouija board scene.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks great! Have fun!!


----------



## mike-srt4 (Oct 17, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking, where did you find the wall covering scene...it appears to be a plastic type material? Also, great job with the decorating...I have to decorate for a party on the 30th and am still looking for ideas, as far as wall coverings go, I have all the props I need...tring to turn a basement family room into a dungeon!


----------



## lollypopholly (Sep 7, 2009)

ooo spooky, nice lighting too


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

That looks GREAT! Love the guillotine! Terrific detail all around.


----------



## kissy (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks great!! I love the guillotine!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks great hope all went well!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

What a great job I love it hope your party was wonderful.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I bought a large scene setter of the plastic walls at Walgreens. It included the stone looking walls and numerous large wall size things for decorations and then some medium and small gortraits and things for the walls. It was about $10. I took it back because it wasn't the right size I needed.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

The party was a huge success! Thanks for asking everyone. We got the wrap from Party City. Most Halloween Express carries the scene setters too. Or you can order it I think from Fright Catalog & have it express shipped. The cost is minimal but the effect is great. Our basement isn't finished yet so we can be pretty flexible on the decorating.


----------



## wildcat123 (Oct 9, 2009)

It really does look fantastic!! A great job.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Witch Hazel! Sooo creepy! 
No way -- I would NOT go down into your basement! 
Oh - wait... there's party food down there? 
Down I go! LOL! 
You really did a nice job making an unfinished basement look perfect as a dungeon! 
Have you considered leaving it up until next year? Looks finished to me! BOO!


----------

